# Quartz Movement Question



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

If I want to remove a quartz movement from a watch case complete with dial and hands, what is the correct way to remove the crown and its stem?

Is it putting both hands to 12 and then simply pulling out the stem with pliers!???

I've never attempted to do this before but have a reason I would like to do so now


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

most qtz will have a stem release somewhere similar to mechanicals.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

yep, there will be a small indent 'button' to depress probably....

I think you need to pull the crown to the hands set position first ( if there is a day date wheel) before removing it, otherwise it wont go bck properly...

Or it might be the other way round


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Someone has replied this to me, so I'm posting it here as I think it is informative and useful 









LINK ON STEMS ETC


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Yep............jobs a bloody doddle after reading this link.

Mission done and dusted with some considerable pleasure I might add!!!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Out of curiousity - what was the reason? Were you getting the second hand to line up with the markers?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

You may think so........but I couldn't possibly comment!!


----------

